# Hot Tub GFCI Test Button Not Tripping Breaker



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 First double check you have the line and loads on the correct sides.
Line is incoming power, load goes to the tub.

If there right, I'd play it safe and replace it.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm guessing a bad breaker that does need to be replaced. However, I can't explain why it went bad. Replace the breaker and if it doesn't do fix the problem return it.

Who's breaker is it?


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

GFI breakers and device are to be tested monthly.The test button is the recommened test.


----------



## a2zunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

k_buz said:


> I'm guessing a bad breaker that does need to be replaced. However, I can't explain why it went bad. Replace the breaker and if it doesn't do fix the problem return it.
> 
> Who's breaker is it?


I believe its a Lowes Sub-Panel all in one kit with breaker. If it wasnt Lowes it was Home Depot. It was about $150. Cant find a replacement breaker for less than $90. Seems kind of high. IDK if 50 amp is required or if i can go to a 40 or 30. Anyone know?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Who makes the breaker? Where you bought it from does absolutely no good. You would have to check the specs of your tub.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

a2zunknown said:


> I believe its a Lowes Sub-Panel all in one kit with breaker. If it wasnt Lowes it was Home Depot. It was about $150. Cant find a replacement breaker for less than $90. Seems kind of high. IDK if 50 amp is required or if i can go to a 40 or 30. Anyone know?


To find the answer open up the cover and read the label they will list the manufacter breaker name on the listing and to replace keep the same amp rating as old one is there.

When you change the GFCI breaker PLEASE pay attetion to the connection espcally on netural part the netural curry pigtail that will go right on the netural bussbar while the load ( to the spa ) netural will go to the load netural termatal location and it genrally well marked so you can't miss it.

So look at the breaker namebrand if not sure just take a photo and post it one of us will tell right away what brand.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Check and verify that the white pigtail wire from the breaker is attached to the neutral bar. The 240 GFCI will not work on the test mode if that is not hooked up.


----------

